# Enigma cipher gears



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I had a request last week to cut some Enigma cipher gears - two sets of 5 with 12", 6", and 3" gears. I also cut a drill guide for them so they could properly place the dowel axles (or spindles) I provided. One set has an anchor cut into where one spoke would be because the theme for the room is submarines. They're going to paint these and didn't want engraving on the teeth. These will be for an Escape Room. Fun job, actually, so we're going to offer these in our Etsy shop.

















David


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

That's a very nice project! I like building clocks so I'm looking for plans that I can cut all or at least most of the gears on my cnc.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Dang! Those are intriguing. I think those could only be produced via CNC.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

You are really getting into some good stuff there David. The CNC really takes the guess work out of making gears, the only way to go.
Good job.
Herb


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Dang! Those are intriguing. I think those could only be produced via CNC.


Thanks, Tom! These can be cut on a laser but it takes a lot longer.

David


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

They look great.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Great job but I suspect with the right person, that not being me in any life, they could be cut by someone with more time and patience that's an expert with a coping saw. Keep in mind I didn't say it would be easy or practical but it could be done. CNC wins in my book but never say never. I've seen antique clocks with wooden gears all precisely cut by the hands of a Master. Just saying.....


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Fully understand that, Steve. I'm pretty good with my old 24" scroll saw and could cut these *if I had to* but not at the price point I charged - not even close. To do these and offer them for sale that just screams CNC all the way.

Davd


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Hey David, fully understand and I don't suggest even thinking of doing these by hand especially if selling any of this beautiful work. CNC is a wonderful tool and can accomplish tasks I wouldn't even think of attempt to try otherwise.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Those are great, David. I'd love to be able to make those.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow are those ever neat! Amazing what a cnc router table can do in the right hands


----------

